# What Is With All The Off Topic Ad's



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I though We decided that we would have only ad's relating to camping and RV's not all the crap I keep seeing here that has nothing to do with anything camping or RV's.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ads are cookie based on your computer. Clear the cookies after each session and the ads will be limited to google for the most part. Don't clear them and shop for something or other searches and the ads will target what you visited. Also if you visit without logging in you may get some really strange ones not connected to your searches, so to help limit what shows up, log in every time you visit.

BTW - what type of ads are you getting?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Ads?? What ads? Must be my AdvertBan is working great


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well that explains a lot, I was getting sewing and quilting ads and that is where my wife searches. I've tried to turn cookies off but then you can't do the internet very well.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Ads?? What ads? Must be my AdvertBan is working great


I will have to Google that one.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't turn cookies off just have them purge/delete once you close the browser session.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't have any ads. I don't have any ad blockers. I don't purge my cookies. Hmmm.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The only ads I get are at the bottom of the page.... and I never go down that far.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> The only ads I get are at the bottom of the page.... and I never go down that far.


I guess I never go down that far either, cause I just did, and there was an ad! First time I've ever been that far "south".


----------

